# Favorite Lip balm!



## spazbaby (Oct 24, 2005)

What's your favorite lip balm? What do you love about it?

For everyday use, my fave is Strawberry LipSmackers. Nothing smells better.

For chapping/peeling lips, my faves are Vaseline Lip Therapy (cherry) and Neosporin LT.

My least favorite is Carmex. It smells bad, tastes worse, and doesn't heal at all!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

My favorites for chapped lips are Clinique Superbalm and Aquaphor ointment. For everyday, I like my LipSmackers in Dr. Pepper! Leaves a slight pink tint


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I use Chapstick for my lips. I used to use Vaseline's petroleum jelly in this little squeeze tube, but I can't find it anymore. I tried Carmex once and I hated it! Carmex is definitely nasty. I find the Vaseline stuff at Wal-Mart and I think my Target has it too.


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* My favorites for chapped lips are Clinique Superbalm and Aquaphor ointment. For everyday, I like my LipSmackers in I like Superbalm too...especially the Raspberry tint.


----------



## Becky (Oct 25, 2005)

*Clinique superbalm!!!! Raspberry and bronze!!!! Feels good on my lips!!*


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Rosebud Salve is a must!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out this thread for more girl's faves...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=12315


----------



## Gorgeous (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, Spazbaby,

Did you ty this one? First I put mask, it takes all dull skin away, then I put balm, it mosturize and makes lips soft. Pretty good.

http://www.marykay.com/PWS/Color/Lip...Moniker=ELNARA


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 25, 2005)

Philosophy Kiss Me b/c it keeps my lips moisturized and comes in different flavors


----------



## Leony (Oct 25, 2005)

I love my acseine sensitve lip treatments and Chanel Lip treatment SPF 15.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 25, 2005)

Hands down, I do love LUSH Chocolate Whipstick! That stuff is addictive, very yummy and really moisturizing.


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 25, 2005)

My favorite is Philosophy's Kiss Me too:icon_love I also loooooooove Too Faced Bunny Balm:icon_love I DEF. agree with the Carmex being nasty!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 27, 2005)

I have two faves: burt's bees drugstore very minty.

mary kay satin lips. very moisturizing.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 27, 2005)

I use plain old chapstick. I saw the Rosebud Salve at Sephora and I think I might try that next.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 27, 2005)

Blistex Medicated Balm -- the only thing I've tried that quickly heals chapped lips (if I put enough on at night it's still on my lips in the morning and my lips so soft!), and this regular kind is flavorless! The "Medicated Berry" flavor grosses me out though, hubby likes it and I refuse to kiss him when he wears it! lol


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2005)

I like the Rosebud Salve. It smells good and leaves a little tint, I wear it to work sometimes instead of lipstick, I am the only girl who wears makeup where I work anyhow. Chapstick cherry is good too. I used that as lip gloss when I was real young.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 28, 2005)

_I am surprised that so many people like Lipsmackers... I, personally, think that all of their inventive scents/flavors are a good idea, but a lot of them seem to taste the same to me and they aren't very moisturizing._

_My all-time favorite is Blistex Complete Moisture :icon_love ... Sounds plain, but it's not... it smells like Sprite (or some other Lemon-Limey thing) and tastes good, too! It softens and is slick but not overly shiny, and I just think it feels great. __I have tried and collected so many lip balms and glosses that something simple is a relief to me, LoL. _

_I also like Burt's Beeswax Lip Balm (mmm, *reapplies*)!_


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

rosebud lipsalve.. amazingness i'm sure!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 28, 2005)

I like Blistex Medex in the little blue jar. I have Rosebud but it aggravates the lovely eczema "living" on the right side of my mouth (NO it's not a cold sore LOL)


----------



## glamslam (Oct 28, 2005)

ALL RIGHT! That's it! No more trashing my beloved Carmex, ya hear??!?!?!?!

Yes Carmex is my all-time favorite lip stuff. Contrary to what others have said, I find it miraculously healing and soothing. I could have a crack in my lip the size of the Grand Canyon at bedtime, but if I put the Carmex on, it's healed in the morning. I swear. As for the smell and taste, I agree it's different, but I don't find it umpleasant. It's somehow nostalgic and comforting for me. I will use it for life, it's a desert-island product for me!

For every day, I like Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 because it's texture is nice and light, and it smells like tea. Mary Kay Satin Lips is really great, but too pricey IMO.

I recently tried Smith's Rosebud Salve for the first time, and I wasn't too impressed. It performs ok, but I don't like the smell and it gives this weird numbing sensation on the lips. The tin was messy and greasy.

I can't stand to use any Chapstick brand products because they feel like wax! They don't seem to sink in and moisturize at all. I don't like Lip Smackers because the flavors are too sweet and strong, and some have too much tint. I don't want any color at all.

Wow--we're all quite different, aren't we!


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 28, 2005)

I love B&amp;BW's My Favorite Lipblam and Soothing Lip Buffer Gentle Formula. I also like Blistex Complete Moisture.


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 30, 2005)

I bought 2 lip balms today. I didn't need them, but bought them anyway. They are Blistex Complete Moisture and Aveeno Essential Moisture. This is in addition to the other 6 or 7 lip balms that I already have.


----------



## yazzy (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gotta say Rosebud Salve is great!*

I carry Blistex Complete Moisture in my purse.

yazzy


----------



## glamslam (Oct 31, 2005)

I forgot, I also liked the Complete Moisture. It feels very moist somehow doesn't it? Wonder how they do that? It's good stuff but not heavy-duty enough for the major lip crisis.


----------



## lilla (Oct 31, 2005)

I am using Rosebud Salve right now.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* I forgot, I also liked the Complete Moisture. It feels very moist somehow doesn't it? Wonder how they do that? It's good stuff but not heavy-duty enough for the major lip crisis. Yeah, I dont think its good for chapped lips, but I like it for normal day use. I just remembered one I always loved, Blistex Herbal Answer, it doesnt taste like medicine like most drugstore ones


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 31, 2005)

my favourite it vaseline, because it just does what it should without leaving gross white "stuff" on your lips like some balms tend to do after a while. my second fave is the melon flavored lip balm from body shop, its smells amazing and its pink!


----------



## spice7 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have just started using Burt's Bee Lip Balm, and their Lip Shimmers. I have been pretty happy how well they help my lips from getting chapped.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 31, 2005)

definitely badger balm in ginger and lemongrass-love it cos it makes my lips soft and glossy and i love the smell!!!

xxxc


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Mine is_* Carmex,*_ I've been addicted to it for years. The salycilic acid constantly exfoliates, and now it comes in several forms--pot, tube and click stick. I purchase a lot on eBay once a year. I like to apply it under lipgloss/stick, and it's a great night cream for your lips. Many people have told me they use it as a cuticle cream.


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2005)

I use Vaseline Lip Therapy &amp; love it..


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 1, 2005)

I know its not a lip balm but i love lipfusion for lipbalmy purposes.it conditions my lips so well


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 1, 2005)

My old stand-bys are Roses lipbalm and Chapstick Lip Moisturizer SPF 15. But I think I'm falling in love with Too Faced's Bunny Balm! I have the Pineapple scent and it's so rich, melting and softening.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* My old stand-bys are Roses lipbalm and Chapstick Lip Moisturizer SPF 15. But I think I'm falling in love with Too Faced's Bunny Balm! I have the Pineapple scent and it's so rich, melting and softening. I've tried Roses, its petrolatum/Vaseline based and I just don't care for that flavor, but it's a great item to carry in your purse or have on hand in your household because it's a great cure all--burn cream, cuticle cream, diaper rash cream, etc.


----------



## brendakaos (Dec 1, 2005)

Burts bees by far. I have the small pan and the gloss in a light pink. Not only does it heal dry, cracked lip's, it smell's yummy. It smell's like a candycane!


----------



## envymi (Dec 1, 2005)

My fave is one that Alpha Skincare sells...it's the only thing that works to keep my lips from drying...Lip Fusion works as a nice conditioner for me too.


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 2, 2005)

I LOVE Mac's Tinted Lip Conditioner and Benefit Smooch!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 2, 2005)

The two I have been using the most lately are un-petroleum wintergreeen and Neutrogena MoistureShine Tint in Pure. Love them because they both have spf 18 and 20


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 2, 2005)

I love plain ol' Chapstick in the black tube.


----------



## phoenix461 (Dec 2, 2005)

Kanebo's Total Lip Treatment for me.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 2, 2005)

I used to love the Aloe Vera Vaseline until it stopped working for me and now I love Carmex in a tube, it works great as a base for lipglosses, I do realy wnat to try the Khiels one after hearing so much about it, and yes those small Burst Bees glosses are great!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 2, 2005)

I like Chapstick All Natural, its softer than the regular Chapstick and has a lot of moisturizers in it. I use Burts Bees or Carmex when my lips are cracked or flakey.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 2, 2005)

Plain Old ChapStick... I've tried LipSmackers but they dry out my lips


----------



## kuanyin (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a serious monkey on my back re: having to have something on my lips. I have used the Mary Kay Extra Emollient Night Cream for ages. I just love how soft my lips feel and they keep the creamy feel through the night usually. I will put it back on during the night if I wake and I don't have enough left on. In the olden days this stuff was the Mary Kay No. 1 face cream. I understand they tried to discontinue it and people like me raised a ruckus, so they brought it back! It is also nice to put on a stubborn flaky spot and seems to have some mildly healing qualities.

During the day I ALWAYS have lipstick on or at the least lip gloss.


----------



## Liz (Dec 2, 2005)

rosebud salve!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 2, 2005)

I second the Smith's Rosebud Salve! I have some on right this very second...

It is the smoothest, most luxirious stuff! And plus it tastes and smells lovely (smells like roses!)


----------



## beautynista (Dec 2, 2005)

vaseline and a Molton brown lip balm i got on British Airways for free!


----------



## sugarquayn (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm addicted to lip balm, and right now my favorites are Blistex's Lip Infusion and Silk-n-Shine, C.O. Bigelow's Mentha Lip Shine and plain old Bonne Bell Lip Smackers in Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 2, 2005)

MAC's Tinted Lip Conditioner and Rosebud Salve


----------



## Bhav (Dec 2, 2005)

Decleor Lip balm is my fave!


----------



## tashbash (Dec 2, 2005)

Plain old Chapstick, in the pink tube!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 2, 2005)

rosebud and burt's bees (when i don't want the slippery coat of rosebud) :icon_love


----------



## kurczak (Dec 2, 2005)

Blue Labello or Nivea Creme. This two work on my lips


----------



## blaquepooky (Dec 2, 2005)

CO Bigelow's My Favorite Lip Balm and Avon's Moisture Therapy


----------



## Salope (Dec 2, 2005)

Smith's Rosebud Salve

Eucerin (when my lips are super dry)

Chapstick with SPF 15 (during the summer)


----------



## hellokittyaus06 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Body Shop, Lip Butter (Papaya, Nut)

The Body Shop, Born Lippy (Mango,Mandarin,Strawberry,Peach)

Lancome Vinefit


----------



## KittyM (Jan 1, 2006)

I LOOOOOVE CARMEX!!!!

And I also use Elisabeth Arden`s Eight hour cream!!!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 1, 2006)

I always loved to use smackers, but recently my lips were irritated so I had to use something gentle. I discovered neutrogena lip balm, spf 15. Its great, doesnt have any fragrance or unnecessary chemicals and gives great protection and moisturizes :icon_love


----------



## shemainrainman (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm currently using:

Kiehl's lip balm #1

and YSL tinted lip balm spf 8

I love Sisley Nutritive Lip Balm, just finished my frist tub.

and I want to try:

Origins white tea lip balm

and La Mer lip balm


----------



## snj (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont know if Lipgelee would be in same category as lip balm.. I love it coz help hydrate my dry lips


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 1, 2006)

I LOVE creme de la mer 'the lip balm' it makes your lips feel like silk and smells gorgeous. It is expensive, but it lasts for ages so you get your moneys worth.

I also love burts bees, lush honey trap, and mama coco's lip balms.

Can you tell i love lip balm?!


----------



## smilingface (Jan 1, 2006)

Philosophy Kiss Me (the red one)

Lip Smackers in Dr. Pepper (love this)

I need to get something with a spf though. I think I will try the Neutrogena someone recommended on this post.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 1, 2006)

Kiehl's Lip Balm, SPF 15


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

For now my Soft Lips is working wonderfully. I promised I won't try another one until I finish this one.


----------



## katisha (Jan 1, 2006)

Clinique Superbalm. I love this, it looks like a lipgloss but protects my lips so well and lasts heaps. I love the one in Bronze spice, but was told it was LE here.



So I got the one in Mango to keep myself from using up the Bronze spice one too quickly. I love how it has absolutely no scent - not fruity, not plasticky, nothing.

Other than that, I love Mama Cocos lipbalm in Coconut Cream. Yum!


----------



## Salope (Jan 1, 2006)

Smith's Rosebud Salve for everyday

Aquaphor for when my lips are really dry

Chapstick with SPF 15 for the summer/spring


----------



## bunni (Jan 1, 2006)

I use several, right now i am loving burts bees chapstick, :icon_love

I also alternate with Vaseline and Carmex.

I keep by the computer, neutrogena lip balm and green tea lip balm.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Lip Medex, Chapstick(cherry) and Burt's Bees in the tin. Blistex when my lips are feeling really bad.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 1, 2006)

*My current favorite is Too Faced's Bunny Balm. It's so thick and does a great job keeping my lips protected. The scent is okay, sort of pineapple-ish.*


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2006)

i'm currently slathering on the chapstick medicated lip balm. heals the cracking very quickly. smooth, cool and moisturizing. great base before putting on my pencil and lipstick.


----------



## Lindabear (Jan 2, 2006)

ROSEBUD STRAWBERRY LIP BALM. MMMMMM:icon_love


----------



## looooch (Jan 2, 2006)

I love The Body Shop cocoa butter lip care stick:icon_love It's chocolaty goodness


----------



## renee604 (Jan 2, 2006)

Burts Bees lipblam is the only thing that will moisterize my humongous lips!


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Jan 3, 2006)

I a somewhat of a lipbalm addict- I can have dozens of them and still want to buy and try more. What I have been using recently is the beloved Rosebud Salve, C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine, Propoline Propolis Lip aid w/Spf 15, and lastly Pure Spring Honey Moisturizing Lip Balm (rite aid). These are doing well for me now but there are some new ones I want to try. I'll do my best to use these up first.





P.S. Two pricey balms that I really did not like-Nuxe Honey and Prada- just did not work for me.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 3, 2006)

I really love Smooch from Benefit. It has no smell or taste and gently exfoliates too. I use anywhere on my face that is dry or peely.


----------



## looooch (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* I really love Smooch from Benefit. It has no smell or taste and gently exfoliates too. I use anywhere on my face that is dry or peely. NO WAY! you don't say! im going to have to pick this up...i love products that have more than one purpose:icon_love


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 3, 2006)

I got palmers cocoa butter lip balm a few days ago and i love it! It smells like all the other cocoa butter products and goes on my lips really smoothly. before bed I'll usually put on a thick layer of vaseline which makes my lips super soft for when i wake up!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love Carmex while sleeping, it contains salicylic acid which exfoliates. I've been addicted to it for years. Every now and then I'll buy an offbrand chocolate lip balm for daytime use, because the taste cures my craving.:icon_love


----------



## kdt04 (Jan 3, 2006)

My favorite is Clinique's Superbalm in clear. Love this stuff!


----------



## sweet-katie (Jan 3, 2006)

Chapstick or LipSpa (it's made by Oriflame. But I think there's no Oriflame in USA)


----------



## christinexo (May 20, 2006)

i have tons of lipbalm but right now my favorite is burt's bees honey lipbalm

http://www.burtsbees.com/webapp/wcs/...ubCategory=yes


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 20, 2006)

carmex

It's effective!

I also like bonne bell.. so yummy! And cheap enough to own them all


----------



## fickledpink (May 20, 2006)

I really love Kiehl's lip balm w/ SPF


----------



## linda46125 (May 20, 2006)

vaselines lip therapy is perfect for me


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2006)

Smith's Rosebud Salve works for me.


----------



## -KT- (May 20, 2006)

I practically collect chapsticks and other lip treatments I have so many but my favorite for everyday is Chapstick brand Mint.


----------



## Jinjer (May 20, 2006)

Brown Sugar by Bath and Body


----------



## KellyB (May 20, 2006)

I also like Carmex.


----------



## LVA (May 20, 2006)

i've been wanted to try out Burts Bee balm ... but ... there were mixed reviews about it

.. i like carmex, it works like a charm, but it stinks... if i wear it .... i know my b/f wont want to kiss me


----------



## pieced (May 20, 2006)

I'm still promoting Vasaline/petrolum jelly, there is nothing better than that...


----------



## pure25honey (May 20, 2006)

i like carmex but for a really moisturizing lip gloss i like covergirl smoothwear- i think that's the name


----------



## karrieann (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *christinexo* i have tons of lipbalm but right now my favorite is burt's bees honey lipbalm 
http://www.burtsbees.com/webapp/wcs/...ubCategory=yes

me too!


----------



## yumi (May 20, 2006)

Burt's Bees



It's the best I've tried thus far!


----------



## anne7 (May 20, 2006)

Burt's Bees honey

Clinique superbalm

Bonne Bell Lip smackers! I still love them!


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

Labello


----------



## MissGolightly (May 21, 2006)

I have a few, but always go back to Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream (the tube)...best for dry lips &amp; adding a nice gloss.A tube lasts quite awhile, too!


----------



## lavender (May 21, 2006)

I like those in Chapstick brand.

Originally Posted by *pieced* I'm still promoting Vasaline/petrolum jelly, there is nothing better than that... I agree with you, Pieced, but I don't like using my fingers to apply lip balm! Especially when I am out, I don't know what all I have touched....I wish they sold Vaseline in a tube like the usual lip balms!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 21, 2006)

carmex or burts bees. the only 2 that acutally work for me.


----------



## Hazel Honey (May 21, 2006)

good ol' cherry chapstick is the one for me!


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* Labello i wish they sold that around me



when i was in europe, they were everywhere!
i LOVE dirty girl's balm. marisol was kind enough to send it to me in a kit and it works SOOOOOOOOO great!


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i LOVE dirty girl's balm. marisol was kind enough to send it to me in a kit and it works SOOOOOOOOO great! I am glad that you liked it! Yay me!


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 21, 2006)

i like carmex, burt bee's, and also elizabeth arden's 8 hour cream...it is great, it's so multipurpose, you can use it for lips, dry skin, dry face..


----------



## pieced (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I agree with you, Pieced, but I don't like using my fingers to apply lip balm! Especially when I am out, I don't know what all I have touched....I wish they sold Vaseline in a tube like the usual lip balms! Yeah especially when I have bacteria phobia, so I carry a retractable lipbrush to apply when I'm out, and I have a bottle of alcohol in my bad to disinfect my hands when I'm out...


----------



## Liz (May 21, 2006)

rosebud salve!


----------



## dentaldee (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* Labello me too!!!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 22, 2006)

My favs are Smith's Rosebud Salve, Chapstick Strawberry, and Ole Henriksen's Fresh Lips (my HG lip balm - has cocoa butter, menthol, salicylic acid, vit E, and most importantly, SPF 15! It's a bit pricey, but it's good stuff.)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I like those in Chapstick brand.
I agree with you, Pieced, but I don't like using my fingers to apply lip balm! Especially when I am out, I don't know what all I have touched....I wish they sold Vaseline in a tube like the usual lip balms!

But they do, they do! I think it's called Vaseline Lip Therapy, and can be found with the rest of the balms and salves at the drugstore. I think there are three formulas - Original, Advanced, and Cherry.


----------



## ivette (May 24, 2006)

chapstick has a new lip balm made with mostly natural ingredients-called chapstick all natural. its made with vit e,

mango butter, and shea butter. i bought it recently and its

pretty good.

adrian arpel had a product called skin apeal, which was a two

part system of lip exfoliator, followed by a moisturing lip balm.

i don't know if it still exists, but might be worth a try.


----------



## karebeargirl81 (May 24, 2006)

Fresh Sugar has a SUPER YUMMY lip balm that is very moisturizing. Also, when my lips start getting chapped, I just drink more water because that's the first thing to dry out when I get dehydrated.


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 24, 2006)

Carmex in a tube, another good one is Palmer's Cocoa Butter Lipbalm it has an SPF too.


----------



## darkh3av3n (May 24, 2006)

I agree with a lot of the others when I say you can never go wrong with Carmex! I also like Blistex's Hermal Answer and Complete Moisture.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 25, 2006)

my biggest pet peeve is dry lips so I have a million chapsticks

-Chapstick Brand medicated, cherry, and regular chapsticks

-carmex in the pot

-blistex in the pot

-rosebud salve

-softlips

-avon biglips chapstick


----------



## pinkbundles (May 25, 2006)

Blistex Medicated Daily Conditioning Treatment w/cocoa butter (in pot form)! mmmmmm...smells good!


----------



## Cheebs (May 25, 2006)

I like Kiehls or just good ol' vaseline.


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Currently, I have the following between my purse, nightstand and train case:

Burt's Bees Lip Balm (x3)

American Girl in Tropical Fruit

American Girl in Creamy Mint

Designer Skin Lip Smoothie SPF 15 in Mandarin Vanilla


----------



## CassBH (May 28, 2006)

If you are looking for something to use right before applying lipstick, Burt's Bee's cannot be beat! You don't want to use something like Rosebud Salve or Vaseline because of the petroleum causing lipstick to slip around. BB's is not shiny but just waxy enough to coat the lips and help lipstick stay put.

Love the stuff!

Cass


----------



## Saja (May 28, 2006)

labello

blistex silk and shine


----------



## bluebird26 (May 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* Labello I haven't heard of that one in a long time!! I had it when I was in my teens, I thought they didn't make them anymore, how cool


----------



## minxiecat (Jun 12, 2006)

I have suffered from dry lips for years, ever since starting on a strong acne medication when I was about 15 (I'm now 28!) so yeeeeah - this is something i'm pleased to offer an answer to. I found that every time I'd try a new one, even out of the most successful ones - it would work for a while, and then seem to start drying my lips out instead (ie. if i didn't reapply constantly my lips would flake and chap to bits)!! My more successful experiments included Lush Lip Service &amp; Whipstick, all the Chapsticks and Nivea balm sticks, organic lip balms, Dr Hauschka balm, and the lipstick, and tube forms of 8 Hour Cream, but they eventually all lost their effectiveness.

But this little baby beats all of these hands down...

FINALLY I have found THE HG BALM..... and it's not even specifically a lip product!!!!

It is LUCAS' PAWPAW OINTMENT. Found in most health stores, and some pharmacys and department stores, it goes for about NZ$7.00 (or about US$3.50) for a 25g tube that lasts for AGES. And it consistently makes my lips better not worse!! Now all my girlfriends use it. And as it's actually intended as an all purpose balm/ointment, it's great for all sorts - as it says on the back - " A local topical application for boils, burns, chafing, cuts, cracked skin, gravel rash, splinters, open wounds, insect bites, and nappy rash", so it can't exactly hurt to have a tube in your purse at all times.

It's smooth and only very slightly shiny, extremely moisturising, all natural (made of 99.9% fresh fermented papaya), smells nice (v.subtle natural papaya smell that goes soon after you have applied), is not tacky in texture at all, stays on for a long time, enhances lippies and glosses worn over the top (it has totally stopped my MAC Lipglass that I wear everyday from drying my lips out) without helping them slide off, and is a treat on the cuticles to boot.

And as a bonus you can also get it in a massive money-saving tub to keep on your dresser at home for all its myriad other uses.

This is my first makeup review ever, but I read them all the time to research before I buy. If I hadn't read and listened to a handful of reviews of this left-field lip balm product, I would not have the happy lips I am so relieved to sport today, so I guess I finally felt motivated to share this must-have item with the world at large. Trust me on this, and you will never try another. Never. It has saved my lips, now I hope to pay this sweet discovery forward, so test it out yourself.


----------



## Luvly (Jun 12, 2006)

burts bee &amp;&amp; the green tube ones from bath &amp;&amp; body works. i forgot what it's called


----------



## CassBH (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *minxiecat* FINALLY I have found THE HG BALM..... and it's not even specifically a lip product!!!!
It is LUCAS' PAWPAW OINTMENT. Found in most health stores, and some pharmacys and department stores, it goes for about NZ$7.00 (or about US$3.50) for a 25g tube that lasts for AGES. And it consistently makes my lips better not worse!! Now all my girlfriends use it. And as it's actually intended as an all purpose balm/ointment, it's great for all sorts - as it says on the back - " A local topical application for boils, burns, chafing, cuts, cracked skin, gravel rash, splinters, open wounds, insect bites, and nappy rash", so it can't exactly hurt to have a tube in your purse at all times.

This is my first makeup review ever, but I read them all the time to research before I buy. If I hadn't read and listened to a handful of reviews of this left-field lip balm product, I would not have the happy lips I am so relieved to sport today, so I guess I finally felt motivated to share this must-have item with the world at large. Trust me on this, and you will never try another. Never. It has saved my lips, now I hope to pay this sweet discovery forward, so test it out yourself.





Wow! I admire your passion regarding this product! You have me totally excited to try it. So, now....where can i get this little gem of a product? I live in Boston, MA, if that helps




Cass


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* I really love Kiehl's lip balm w/ SPF




Ditto!I love the 2 tinted formulas too.


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I like those in Chapstick brand.


I agree with you, Pieced, but I don't like using my fingers to apply lip balm! Especially when I am out, I don't know what all I have touched....I wish they sold Vaseline in a tube like the usual lip balms!

You could carry a retractable lipbrush with you to avoid sticky fingers


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* I'm still promoting Vasaline/petrolum jelly, there is nothing better than that... That's what I use. Especially since all my chapsticks are in my purse and not in my make-up draw. When I can't use that though. I use Burt Bee's Lip Balm or Softlips


----------



## briteeyees (Jun 15, 2006)

I love these

Fresh sugar w/ SPF

Bare escentuals Latte lip balm

Boscia jujube salve stick

L'Occitane honey lip balm

but my favourite of all - Dr.Hauschka lip care stick


----------



## LeadingLady (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a fan of Bonne Bell Lipsmackers. My favorite flavor is Dr. Pepper which has a slight red tint to it.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Smith's Rosebud Salve works for me. I really want to try this stuff! is it sold in stores anywhere?


----------



## TangerineSpeedo (Jul 12, 2006)

Vasoline.


----------



## junell (Jul 12, 2006)

I like Burt Bee's or Carmex


----------



## Becka (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one lonely tube of Hawaiian Tropic SPF45 that i just love.. I'm getting nervous cause I can't find it for sale anywhere!!


----------



## jessimau (Jul 12, 2006)

I swear by The Body Shop's Vitamin E lip balm with SPF 15. Also, a good nighttime treatment is Smoooch! from Benefit.


----------



## xpress13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Carmex rocks, but I just found a great new chapstick by NuSkin, believe it or not. It has all sorts of oils in it and it just feels really nice -- not too sticky, greasy, or waxy. Another awesome lip gloss/chapstick is My Favorite lip balm by CO Bigelow. It has shea butter and almond oil, which really moisturizes and softens the lips.


----------



## shockn (Jul 12, 2006)

Blistex! Never leave home without it XD


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm lipbalm obsessed atm! lol I've got a few nivea ones and 2 vasaline ones! they're great. x


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 12, 2006)

i love smith's rosebud salve!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LeadingLady* I'm a fan of Bonne Bell Lipsmackers. My favorite flavor is Dr. Pepper which has a slight red tint to it. Me too! I also use carmex and occasionally rootbear when I can find it!We have a good one that is part of our sun care line but I like playing with differant flavors.

Ann Phelsp


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* I like Cocoa Butter Lip Balm from Cococare, it' s a little bit thick but works great*.* I just bought this a few days ago! It was only 99 cents and it has cocoa butter, so I thought I would try it. Holy cow, this stuff is awesome. Prior to, my faves were Palmers swivel stick, and Rosebud Salve, but this moisturizes better.


----------



## lynnda (Jul 14, 2006)

Burt's Bees is the be chapstick that I have tried. I use it every night before bed. I have to use glosses all day b/c I am addicted!


----------



## x___downtown (Jul 15, 2006)

I've tried SO many different lip treatments, I think my main problem is that I lick my lips/bite them/play with them too much.

I've tried Lipsmackers in different forms, chapstick, neutrogena lip moisturizer.. out of those three the neutrogena lip moisturizer was the best, it even has spf 15, but it makes my lips feel dirty now.. but the stick isnt dirty. weird.

I've used CLINIQUE Princess Livia's lip soother before, it was soo good, it went on so easily, smelled/tasted amazing, and it left my lips so soft and stayed on really good but didn't add a weird glossy effect or make them darker.

But the tube I tried was really old.. so I got a new one, and holy shit, it was even better! The scent/color/everything about it was different but it was still great. I've never tried a lip product like it before, It sucks that it isn't very well known/easy to buy. But I really like it!


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 15, 2006)

Blistex Lip Infusion is awesome and I also love Smith's Rosebud Salve.

Originally Posted by *michko970* I really want to try this stuff! is it sold in stores anywhere? Sephora.com is where i got mine.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 16, 2006)

Burt's Bees Lip Balm and Carmex worked wonders on my dry, cracked lips.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 16, 2006)

I am not brand loyal to lip balms. However when I get more time, I will post some new lipbalm sites out there..


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 16, 2006)

I like to use any of chapstick brand's lip balms as a base and then top it with one of lip smackers lip balms for a slightly shinier look overall.

For example - Chapstick's lip moisturizer + Lip Smackers Strawberry Starburst flavored lipbalm = perfectly pouty lips; just the right shine without any stickiness!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 17, 2006)

Burts Bee


----------



## Hinna (Jul 17, 2006)

I use Carmex too. Amazing stuff.


----------



## ozi (Jul 18, 2006)

I have all kinds of Labello at home, i love its moisturizing effect, use it every day.

I just saw a brand on Ebay named Lotta Luv, it has hundreds of chapsticks flavored Cheesecake, Tiramisu, Brandy, Tequila,Apple Pie, Peanut Butter etc... i've never heard it before, but like it so much, i decided to order some of them, is there anybody using that? What do you think about this brand?

this is the link to Ebay pages about it....

http://search.stores.ebay.com/lotta-...QsifZ1QQsofpZ4


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 19, 2006)

I use Mary Kay's Satin Lips lip balm. It's just basically Vaseline.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Smith's Rosebud Salve.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 10, 2006)

tangy orange chapstick




cheap and wonder result.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 10, 2006)

lipsmacker - bubble gum

All time fave, I'm just too addicted to it! It's like having a signature perfume. LOL!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh gosh, I've got a ton of lip balms, but a few favs are Aquafina, Bath &amp; Body works and VS lip balms. They all feel so good and seem to last awhile. Although, the Blistex Spa naturals and Lip infusion balms work fantastic too! I keep those close at hand as well.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 10, 2006)

I have wayyy too many lipbalms...let me see my fav's:

* lush's honey trap lip balm

* blistex daily lip conditioner with spf

* elizabeth arden eight hour cream

* vaseline&lt;---my one true classic!!!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Aug 11, 2006)

Since starting accutane my lips are super sensitive. I used to love lip smackers. Now the only thing I can use without a reaction is carmex or a combination of Dr. Dan's cortibalm and aquafor.


----------



## JewelZz (Aug 11, 2006)

Bonne bell lip smacker in Dr. Pepper!!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 12, 2006)

Carmex works great!!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2006)

I really like what carmex does. I like the Blistex with the roller, tastes good but doesn't do much for my lips. (That's the purpose right!)


----------



## violetcigarette (Aug 12, 2006)

I Heart Kiss My Face ON Body lipbalm!!!

too bad its d/c-ed.


----------



## Barbette (Aug 22, 2006)

I love Blistex, the lipbalm most... it's very nurturing and keeps my lips smooth for a very long time... I love the burn when I initially apply


----------



## rdenee (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't be without my Burt's Bees. But I also like Smith's Rosebud Salve and C.O. Bigelow Ultra Mentha Lip Shine (which also freshens your breath with the nice minty taste!).


----------



## CassBH (Aug 22, 2006)

Has anyone found a great lipbalm that also has a good SPF in it? Aged lips are not pretty!!! We need to protect them from the sun


----------



## mkuptart (Sep 4, 2006)

I am a lip balm fiend...I think I have tried every lip balm out there...my current fave is Paula's Choice Lip and Body Treatment Balm.

But as I was applying it I was wondering if there was a balm out there that I haven't tried...

So just in case...what is everyone's favorite lip balm???

Thanks


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Sep 4, 2006)

I have rediscovered my Clinique Superbalm in Raspberry and I am really liking how it lasts and is not terribly tacky or sticky. It has a nice slip to it.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2006)

i love bonne bell

we dont have it in israel

but thanks for the sweet girls i meet here i rtied a few and love them all


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 4, 2006)

It's not so much a lipbalm as it is a moisturizing lipgloss, but I do love my cover girl smoothwear liptints. They apply soooo smoothly and leave my lips feeling conditioned with a great shine.


----------



## korina981 (Sep 4, 2006)

I like Bare Escentuals Soy Mocha lip balm (w/ spf15)


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 4, 2006)

i like my plain old blistex, the liquid one not the stick


----------



## Saints (Sep 4, 2006)

Labello Caregloss &amp; Shine! The best one I've ever tried. I really love it, use it every single day


----------



## lynnda (Sep 4, 2006)

I really like Burt's Bees! I put it on before bed every night!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 4, 2006)

I have tons of lip gloss but find my lips look better without


----------



## alliestella (Sep 4, 2006)

Dr Hauschka lip balm !


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 4, 2006)

mac tempting tillie tlc


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't like lip balm. It seems to make my lips dry out faster.

I like gloss a lot, though (specifically Lip Fusion glosses...they're great at moisturizing lips).


----------



## beautynista (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm currently loving Softlips which also has SPF 20.


----------



## mini me (Sep 4, 2006)

I normally use chapstick but I have heard good things about Lush lip service. I might give that a try!


----------



## ivette (Sep 4, 2006)

smith's rosebud salve


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 4, 2006)

currently i'm using and in love with Elizabeth arden 8 hour cream lip protectant stick.


----------



## Harlot (Sep 4, 2006)

I love Too Faced moisturizing lipcolor! Preferably in peppermint. Its so convenient, its a balm but it has the noticing color of a lipstick and it tastes pretty good.


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 4, 2006)

I use Aquaphor Healing Ointment i put it on before bed and in the morning before make up, makes my lips super soft.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2006)

we've got a great, lengthy thread on this already, so i'm gonna close this one, but feel free to post here


----------



## abbyjofo1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LeadingLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a fan of Bonne Bell Lipsmackers. My favorite flavor is Dr. Pepper which has a slight red tint to it. 
i carry a tube of it bonne bell dr pepper at all times!! just a little color, its yummy, and its shiny. i love it the most!!!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 5, 2006)

Vaseline Lip Therapy advanced formula.


----------



## CandyApp13 (Sep 5, 2006)

I heart my Aveeno Intense Relief Therapy lip protectant...


----------



## lklmail (Sep 7, 2006)

My new favorite is BE's Buzz Latte. Moisturizes great and smells ohhhhsoyummy! I also love B&amp;BW Warm Vanilla Sugar - carry that one in my purse year-round.

I'm with KT - I practically collect lip balms/glosses/lipsticks! I'm the same way with pens &amp; pencils. I think it hearkens back to my childhood &amp; teenage years when I would go shopping with my Mom, especially for back-to-school, and could usually talk her into buying me a new pen or a new Lip Smacker. And I always got a "candy cane" of Maybelline Kissing Sticks in my Christmas stocking! How about it....any of the rest of you share my story?


----------



## yvette104 (Sep 11, 2006)

I really like Karite Lips-Shea butter vanilla lip balm. It smells really good and lasts all day!!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 11, 2006)

i fell in love with neutrogena. the lipbalm last for ages even if you use it a lot daily and it's perfect for sensitive lips that dry very fast on winter. i can even put a gloss on it.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 11, 2006)

Burts Bees. HG. Tried Lush lip balms but they taste _too_ nice and I keep licking them off.


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 11, 2006)

Carmex!


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like those in Chapstick brand.


I agree with you, Pieced, but I don't like using my fingers to apply lip balm! Especially when I am out, I don't know what all I have touched....I wish they sold Vaseline in a tube like the usual lip balms!

They DO make these, I used to have a tiny lip tube of vaseline a while ago (ages)---look out for it!


----------



## wizerk (Sep 13, 2006)

plain walgreens brand i love that stuff oh and the vaseline one too


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 14, 2006)

I have just recently started using Chapstick over a little bit of mineral color.....I much prefer the Chapstick with SPF----don't want wrinkly lips.





In the winter, I prefer I Blistex.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *libbycopeland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They DO make these, I used to have a tiny lip tube of vaseline a while ago (ages)---look out for it! They sell Vaseline brand chapstick in a squeeze tube at almost every store near where I live - it works really good if that's the kind you prefer


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

My new favorite lipbalm is Africamango super lipbalm!






Th smell is just yummy, mixed between mango and a bit of mint. It's also super glossy! I just LOVE it. I've tried many lipbalm including Rosebud slave, but this one is the winner for me.

PS. I've merged all the "favorite lip balm" thread.


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Burt's Beeswax!!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm loving c.o. bigelow's mentha stick!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 3, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE lip smackers! I love the watermelon kind and the strawberry one. This lipbalm is the ONLY stuff that keeps my lips soft, I don't know why but I have tried everything and nothing compares to it. I will be horribly upset if they ever discontinue their products!!


----------



## Solimar (Nov 4, 2006)

For me...I use Carmex the balm, not the squeeze tube, or Burts Bees. Works unlike any other for me, and at night, I put that on, (which ever I choose) and then Vitamin E oil over it. Love it.


----------



## Anika_1 (Nov 5, 2006)

carmex pot for me tooooo!! and body shop lip balm in papaya...lovely scent but not as moisturising as the carmex


----------



## blondesLUV2shop (Nov 10, 2006)

Everyday Use:

*Strawberry Lip Smackers (smells so good!!)

*MaryKay Signature Lip Gloss (Pink Diamonds)

Chapped Lips:

Chapstick Vanilla LipMoisturizer


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 10, 2006)

Any Bonne Bell Smackers, The Body Shop ones and Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula Lip Balm. I'm also a lip balm addict lol.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 10, 2006)

Lip Smackers is the best for me because it is really moisturizing.


----------



## vickih (Nov 10, 2006)

ooh this looks interesting? is it only available in Japan? does it come in other colors?

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My new favorite lipbalm is Africamango super lipbalm!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...8-PC-04270.jpg

Th smell is just yummy, mixed between mango and a bit of mint. It's also super glossy! I just LOVE it. I've tried many lipbalm including Rosebud slave, but this one is the winner for me.

PS. I've merged all the "favorite lip balm" thread.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 10, 2006)

*Chap Stick- Strawberry and Cherry*

*Burt's Bee's Honey lip balm*

*B&amp;BW CO BIGELOW Mentha Lip Tint with *

*Peppermint oil #1139 leaves the slightest tint, so natural and pretty. :&gt*


----------



## Missboo (Nov 13, 2006)

The chapstick in the blue tube with spf. I use burt's bees too because I love the minty taste.


----------



## impulse (Nov 13, 2006)

Blistex, and Lip Smackers Cotton candy clouds.


----------



## cutiepatootie (Nov 14, 2006)

chapstick naturals and vaseline


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooh this looks interesting? is it only available in Japan? does it come in other colors? Yes, it's Japanese new local drugstore brand and it doesn't come in colors. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2006)

Hands down any lip balm from My Lip Stuff - natural lip balm in 400 flavors &amp; homemade bath &amp; body products.


----------



## bookiebear83 (Nov 18, 2006)

burt's bees honey..it's the best coz it stays on longer than most other lip balms..another good one that i loooove is bath and body works lip balm in brown sugar vanilla...that one stays on pretty well too.


----------



## hushabye (Nov 20, 2006)

Chap ice


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 20, 2006)

Satin Lips Lip Balm &amp; Tiger Lily lip gloss by MK


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 20, 2006)

My favorite lip balms are by: My Lip Stuff - natural lip balm in 400 flavors &amp; homemade bath &amp; body products


----------



## Leony (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorite lip balms are by: My Lip Stuff - natural lip balm in 400 flavors &amp; homemade bath &amp; body products LMAO. You already posted ithttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/t13...tml#post688158


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 20, 2006)

I am loving Tutti Dolci's LGs and Victoria's Secret's Beauty Rush LGs...nummmmy.


----------



## speedy (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a lip balm addict. My all time favorite is MMS SheShe Balm.


----------



## yooniecorn (Nov 22, 2006)

I've just tried an excellent lip balm I got at the healthfood store - Dr. Bronner's and Sundog's lip balm - I got the "unscented kind", though there are a slew of flavours.

I find it VERY moisturizing and long-lasting..I can apply it once or twice in a whole day and not feel tied to the bottle in a vicious cycle of reapplication, which a lazy girl like me definately enjoys. I also like that the ingredients are as minimal as it gets - great for people with allergies or sensitivities.


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 22, 2006)

Urban Rituelle for me!


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LittleMissV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Urban Rituelle for me! Wait I didn't know UR had lip balms...I'm going to have to look into this.
Completely off topic but I am loving Urban Rituelle's Red Currant &amp; Cranberry Body Balm...a swap partner from Australia intro'd me to this and I am "in love".

MissV - Q for you if you dont mind...are you a member of the BBW boards by any chance?


----------



## pookatrina (Nov 22, 2006)

Any &amp; all Lip Smackers!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 22, 2006)

I like Burt's Bees Beeswax lipbalm... I love the minty-ness.


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wait I didn't know UR had lip balms...I'm going to have to look into this.
Completely off topic but I am loving Urban Rituelle's Red Currant &amp; Cranberry Body Balm...a swap partner from Australia intro'd me to this and I am "in love".

MissV - Q for you if you dont mind...are you a member of the BBW boards by any chance?

Yeah their lip balms are great! Here's the website if you wish to have a look- Urban Rituelle | Home
BBW Boards? I don't think so. I don't reconise the name.


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish to add another one- Palmers Swivel Stick.

It's so good.


----------



## Thais (Nov 27, 2006)

My fave is Smith rosebud salve.


----------



## Lissaboo (Nov 27, 2006)

Agreed completely.Lip smackers is by far my favorite lip quencher of all time lol.I prefer Dr Pepper flavored though I never find it anymore.And I really love just plain ole chapstick when my lips are in horrible condition.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 27, 2006)

Burts Bees fixes my lips over night if they are dry but I prefer cheap flavored glosses like Wet n Wild or Bonnie Bell because it makes me feel like a preteen again


----------



## MissRose (Dec 5, 2006)

C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve and Perfumeria Gal Madrid!


----------



## mandy_ (Dec 5, 2006)

Burt bees! And just regular chapstick brand


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 5, 2006)

my favorite lip blam is aveno it seems to do the job for me


----------



## drealoveu (Dec 9, 2006)

My Fav. is Mark's Kiss Therapy "Super Soothing Lip Balm". I love it! It has a light rose smell and makes my lips so soft. My second choice would have to be Burt's Bees' Lip Balm.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

I love Carmax i love itt.


----------



## Issunka_html (Dec 20, 2006)

Tisane Lip Balm - it's really the best and only it can help my dry lips.


----------



## topdogg (Dec 26, 2006)

Neutrogena honey rescue lip balm!


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fresh Sugar every so often, Burts Bees for every day (I think i have like 10 sticks, seriously), L'occitane levres au miel (Honey lips),Apookalips, Dr. Haushka's balm stick, and Lush Whipstick. Those are just my faves, but i have a bundle more, lol. Rosebud Salve smells nasty to me, and isn't as good as these other balms. For me anyway, everyone else seems to be infatuated with it.

I love love love lip balm! I'm more of a lip balm addict than a makeup addict, per se.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 18, 2007)

For chapping/peeling lips: My very favorite lip balm is : Blistex Lip Fusion. Strawberry Lip Smackers, and anything Bonnie Bell is my fave also.

My least favorite is: Carmex and regular chaptsick. It smells odd; and has this

weird consistency, it's too thick and dry.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

I love all the Body Shop Lip Balms - Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Hemp, Cocoa butter, etc. They're the perfect consistency, smell great, and keep my lips moisturized.


----------



## sheby (Jan 19, 2007)

vaseline lip therapy is really good for chapped lips!! A must buy ~


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2007)

i think the stuffs from the body shop, it smells great


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 20, 2007)

Carmex and Blistex


----------



## _natty (Apr 25, 2007)

* My fave is Chap Stick - easy to use stick and its not messy

* My next fave is Lucas Paw Paw Ointment, but i have to apply this with my fingers out of the tube

I've heard Kiehl's lip balm is good, but im yet to try it out!


----------



## melyxo (Apr 26, 2007)

Im on Roaccutane so the lips are very dry usually!

I love Carmex , works the best. I liked Lucas when i wasnt on Roaccutane aswell.

Only problem with Carmex is the hubby hates the taste!


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 26, 2007)

My favourite has been SoftLips but they discontinued it here and I can only get it from overseas



Most of the drugstore lipbalms here kinda suck in terms of texture. Now I make do with a dab of coconut oil or moisturizer.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

I use Burts bees


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Apr 26, 2007)

Brand new HG for me in this category: Blistex Lip Infusion! (Cherry Splash flavor - yum!) Ever wondered why it seems we get addicted to lip balm? Well, the beauty brains explained it here - it's that the petrolatum that's in nearly every balm and gloss creates a barrier between lips and the environment so moisture stays sealed in. Good, right? Well the problem is that this barrier also prevents the natural exfoliation process, which is the signal for your lips to release more moisture. So when the balm goes away, you have dry lips with a bunch of built-up dead skin, and they obviously feel very unmoisturized, so you put the balm back on! And the cycles starts all over...

I actually never had a problem with dry lips until _after_ I started using lip balm! So I was wondering if there was a liquid, oil-based lip treatment, so that the moisture could soak in, but still let the lips breathe and do their own natural exfoliation &amp; moisture production. Well, I was thinking this on my way to Ulta for something completely different, and didn't even try to look at lip products, figuring I'd have to do some online research, when lo and behold, what did I see? My new HG! It's like those old Tinkerbell lip glosses from when I was a little girl - you know, so super liquidy that it has one of those roller balls for application. Only unlike the Tinkerbell ones, this roller ball actually rolls VERY smoothly, always has product on it, and never gets stuck! And the stuff really works!! No waxiness, great moisture, even better flavor! (I could go through this like candy, lol.) Plus, it has SPF15! What more could a girl ask for???


----------



## juniperstar (Apr 26, 2007)

Chapstick is a winner in my book. I also like Philosophy's lip balm, but not as much as good ol' chapstick.


----------



## Jinjer (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Brand new HG for me in this category: Blistex Lip Infusion! (Cherry Splash flavor - yum!) Ever wondered why it seems we get addicted to lip balm? Well, the beauty brains explained it here - it's that the petrolatum that's in nearly every balm and gloss creates a barrier between lips and the environment so moisture stays sealed in. Good, right? Well the problem is that this barrier also prevents the natural exfoliation process, which is the signal for your lips to release more moisture. So when the balm goes away, you have dry lips with a bunch of built-up dead skin, and they obviously feel very unmoisturized, so you put the balm back on! And the cycles starts all over...
I actually never had a problem with dry lips until _after_ I started using lip balm! So I was wondering if there was a liquid, oil-based lip treatment, so that the moisture could soak in, but still let the lips breathe and do their own natural exfoliation &amp; moisture production. Well, I was thinking this on my way to Ulta for something completely different, and didn't even try to look at lip products, figuring I'd have to do some online research, when lo and behold, what did I see? My new HG! It's like those old Tinkerbell lip glosses from when I was a little girl - you know, so super liquidy that it has one of those roller balls for application. Only unlike the Tinkerbell ones, this roller ball actually rolls VERY smoothly, always has product on it, and never gets stuck! And the stuff really works!! No waxiness, great moisture, even better flavor! (I could go through this like candy, lol.) Plus, it has SPF15! What more could a girl ask for???

http://blistex.com/images/Infusion_C...sionCherry.jpg

i have this
hate the feel and the taste

i'm always on the look out for new blams...


----------



## Estrelinha (May 3, 2007)




----------



## LittleJade (May 3, 2007)

*Blistex* finally made it to our shores and I'm thinking of trying it! I've only found 3 variants: Blistex DMT SPF20 (in the beige pot), Blistex Lip Tone and a third one, like Lip Tone but in blue packaging (the name escapes me). Could someone please tell me if these are any good? Thanks!


----------

